# Hurricane Sally



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's almost the title of a new song. 

They've decided that we might be getting a bit from this next storm. Flash flood warnings are already posted. No worries for me, I'm at a high point if you can call this a higher elevation. No nearby rivers or creeks. 

I've gotten the birds mostly ready for it. I need to study on it a bit more to see which tarps to drop to keep driving rain out. More than likely it's going to be the West side. The drainage ditch next to the pens is cleaned out so water should rocket by without entering the pens. 

Next question? Will I need to go pick up some extra gas? It's the end of the mowing season for the most part and I'd hate to have it sitting around for months. It's a conundrum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I decided on the West side tarps but there was one hitch. Some of you know I got stung on the ear last week by a red wasp. I knew, just knew there would be a nest in the rolled up tarp I was dropping. I thought I got off easy, at first I saw nothing. Then the wind blew the tarp and I don't think my eyes could have gotten any wider. 

I sprayed the nest, went after a couple that got away and from behind me came another. They must have been adults out foraging. 

The tarp is blowing in the wind for now. I'll give the bug stuff time to work before Adjusting the tarp.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would vote get the gas. It's not super expensive, but when you need it you need it.... JMO! We are a 'be prepared' kinda family tho!

Ps- and as for the wasps that STINKS!!! Not to be punny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might have my answer to the extra gas thing, my replacement generator arrived today. It's dual fuel. I have enough propane to run it for two days so I'm in good condition where the generators are concerned. So, that means I have two generators to run if things go south power wise.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Very very nice! I must admit I’m a tad jealous! Lol- we have had our eyes open for a good generator similar to that design for a couple years now. One of these days it’ll find a spot in our budget! 

Good luck. I hope it doesn’t flood too bad, and what does come up will go back down without too much trouble. And that the winds aren’t too rough on you or the birds! GL!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

After hurricane Michael hit us a couple years ago I realized that I didn't need anything big enough to run the whole house. I needed something to keep my fridge and my freezer running, the TV for updates and to charge my computer. 

Not to say it's pleasant in the house with the heat and high humidity but it was enough. I got a bigger one when the smaller one didn't want to work. Now it will run all but my 220 lines. The new one yesterday was to replace the smaller defective one. 

It's a convoluted tale.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone got a boat? 

I can hear the Guineas whining about the weather when I step out in the breezeway. I can't say as I blame them. Now they're thinking closer to six inches of rain here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Stay safe! and perhaps you can get those song lyrics finished for "Hurricane Sally". This a.m. I had two wild EWT's thumping around on the roof of the coop. They were both juveniles but a few months older than mine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL They really wanted in didn't they?

There's a flash flood warning just issued. Since I'm not going anywhere I don't have to be concerned.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is really nice that your new generator will run on propane.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The actual storm isn't here yet. So far no electrical issues to worry about. But just wait, it will be midnight when the power drops out. I think I'll ignore it until morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hurricane Sally is officially over. Rain stopped about 9 last night. 

Went out this morning to turn the poor Guineas out and found the wind had blown a couple of things over. One of those was an upside down pan that I use for anything but it's intended use. If you're thinking something is up with that, you'd be right.

There was a red wasp nest in it. At first I didn't see the wasps gathered on the lip of the pan and was going to just let the birds out. The pan was within three feet of the door. That's when I saw about six of them gathered on the lip on the opposite end.

I did get the birds out, got bitten by something on the ankle while going about that. Then covered the pan with a shade cloth. A temporary fix with no solution at this point.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well it's good everything went as good as possible for you! Glad everyone weathered the storm. Except those wasps. Yikes.

We got the remnants all day today in VA- thankfully it just cleared about an hour ago so the chickens still got their free ranging happiness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really picked up speed after it went through here. I had rain for days from before the storm ever got to shore. 

Did Hurricane Michael affect you?


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

@robin416

Glad to hear that you are OK. My old Mom is in Mobile, AL and she chose (again) to ride out the hurricane Sally. I think in over 40 years she has only evacuated once and Mrs Slippy and I fooled her into doing so! Her power went out a few times but she is prepared. I offerred to come get her and she said, No. She isn't about to start running from a hurricane at her age!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had fewer concerns about this one but your Mom? I'd be gone. I lived in Spanish Fort for a time, even though it was a higher elevation it was still too close to the bay to stay. 

I wonder if she's ever thought about how hard it is on the family when she hangs tough like that? I'm glad she managed to ride it out OK but still . . .


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had fewer concerns about this one but your Mom? I'd be gone. I lived in Spanish Fort for a time, even though it was a higher elevation it was still too close to the bay to stay.
> 
> I wonder if she's ever thought about how hard it is on the family when she hangs tough like that? I'm glad she managed to ride it out OK but still . . .


My siblings get all upset at her for riding out storms as well as staying in our old family home. She refuses to move to assisted living. She has no patience with my siblings because of their constant bitching and moaning about her riding out storms and living alone.

Me? She and I get along great mostly because I don't pester her about stuff like that. I trust her ability to take care of herself and if she needs me I'm a few hours away. But I remind her often of the old Lakota or Sioux Indian Tribe "nake nula waun"... I'm Ready For Whatever Comes or Today is A Good Day to Die!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure I could handle two like minded people at the same time. 

You don't pester her but you still worry and there's nothing you can say that will convince me otherwise. 

I moved from that area about 2001, I think, just before a hurricane hit the area. I remember the causeway that I took most often into Mobile being completely under water. So was the gas station where the hubs and I watched the fireworks for the 4th.


----------

